# Post your favorite face. (That you photographed)



## EIngerson (Nov 7, 2016)

Saw this in another site. Thought it would be cool.

Here's mine.




Jovi by Eric Ingerson, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 7, 2016)




----------



## Advanced Photo (Nov 7, 2016)

EIngerson said:


> Saw this in another site. Thought it would be cool.
> 
> Here's mine.
> 
> ...


Clone out the cancer and she'd be even cuter.


----------



## EIngerson (Nov 7, 2016)

Advanced Photo said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > Saw this in another site. Thought it would be cool.
> ...



LOL, I was a second shooter and it was her theme. #excuses


----------



## Vtec44 (Nov 8, 2016)

Same girl, through various shoot and mediums throughout the years.  She has an awesome personality to work with and would pretty much go with whatever I ask her to do.  I can be as free and as creative as I need to be when I shoot with her.


----------



## Granddad (Nov 8, 2016)

@garry A.
With that face you can be forgiven for posting a dog on the people forum. 



Vtec44 said:


> Same girl, through various shoot and mediums throughout the years.  She has an awesome personality to work with and would pretty much go with whatever I ask her to do.  I can be as free and as creative as I need to be when I shoot with her.


WOW!  Six shots, six personalities!


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 8, 2016)

Is this better ...


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 8, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> Is this better ...



Umm... no.  Face 1 was obviously your best.  Don't let species bias stand in the way of your art my friend!


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 8, 2016)

robbins.photo said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > Is this better ...
> ...


I'm just trying to expand the box, my initial thoughts was posed images ... but then I thought environmental portraits should also be included.


----------



## waday (Nov 8, 2016)

Maryland Zoo 20150613-7 by Wade, on Flickr


----------



## Granddad (Nov 8, 2016)

I see he's tagged *and* incarcerated, what did he get convicted for, driving without lights?


----------



## waday (Nov 8, 2016)

Granddad said:


> I see he's tagged *and* incarcerated, what did he get convicted for, driving without lights?


Haha. My guess is fishing without a proper license.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Nov 8, 2016)

I have two kids. I think this is a trap.


----------



## frommrstomommy (Nov 8, 2016)

CBC_3326 by Bonnie Craig, on Flickr

and this other face <3 older photo of him from last December I think but such a favorite. 



My boy by Bonnie Craig, on Flickr


----------



## FITBMX (Nov 8, 2016)

It's not very good, and i took this a long time ago, I have learned a ton since then.
I always loved the expression on her face. I also have literally no people photos, I don't have anyone around to model.


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 8, 2016)

I find myself more and more under her charm everyday.


----------



## Advanced Photo (Nov 8, 2016)

FITBMX said:


> It's not very good, and i took this a long time ago, I have learned a ton since then.
> I always loved the expression on her face. I also have literally no people photos, I don't have anyone around to model.
> 
> View attachment 130038


Really? On a planet with over 7 billion people, you are using that as an excuse?  lol You can't swing a cell phone without hitting someone these days.


----------



## snowbear (Nov 8, 2016)

The kid in the middle. (Ignore the fake blur lines trying to hide unavoidable crap in the background)


----------



## snowbear (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## DarkShadow (Nov 8, 2016)

My favorite face for sure.


----------



## PropilotBW (Nov 8, 2016)




----------



## EIngerson (Nov 9, 2016)

frommrstomommy said:


> I have two kids. I think this is a trap.




LOL. "Faces" is just fine!!!


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## petrochemist (Nov 9, 2016)

Full spectrum portrait by Mike Kanssen, on Flickr

Note: I do have the families permission to share this on-line.


----------



## FITBMX (Nov 9, 2016)

Advanced Photo said:


> Really? On a planet with over 7 billion people, you are using that as an excuse?  lol You can't swing a cell phone without hitting someone these days.



You don't live out here, there are very few people, and non of them would model.


----------



## Granddad (Nov 9, 2016)

FITBMX said:


> Advanced Photo said:
> 
> 
> > Really? On a planet with over 7 billion people, you are using that as an excuse?  lol You can't swing a cell phone without hitting someone these days.
> ...



I just google mapped you ... slap bang in the middle of the U.S. of A! From the map and streetview I can see what you mean.


----------



## Advanced Photo (Nov 9, 2016)

FITBMX said:


> Advanced Photo said:
> 
> 
> > Really? On a planet with over 7 billion people, you are using that as an excuse?  lol You can't swing a cell phone without hitting someone these days.
> ...


Try this then:

Head southeast on US-77 S toward NW 170th St
3 min (3.1 mi)

Get on I-135 S/US-50 W/US-81 S in Newton
27 min (25.5 mi)


Follow I-135 S/US-81 S to E Central Ave in Wichita. Take exit 7A from I-135 S/US-81 S
21 min (24.2 mi)

Follow E Central Ave and St Francis N to N Santa Fe St
5 min (1.3 mi)
in less than an hour you'll be in *Wichita, KS;*
I bet there is a person there walking on the street even as I type.


----------



## Advanced Photo (Nov 9, 2016)

'Buddy' taken with a cellphone. (poor quality)





A stray kitten that adopted us taken with a cell phone (poor quality)



Any name suggestions for this little girl?


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## Peeb (Nov 9, 2016)

Too close?


----------



## snowbear (Nov 9, 2016)

Two for one:


----------



## FITBMX (Nov 9, 2016)

Advanced Photo said:


> Try this then:
> 
> Head southeast on US-77 S toward NW 170th St
> 3 min (3.1 mi)
> ...



You mean the 28 years I have lived out here there is another town only a hour away???? I never knew that!  

It is over an hour away, because I don't leave in the town of Burns, I live out in the country. I also hardly even have the time to pick up my camera, with work and everything. Nonetheless drive hour plus each way, just to have someone most likely not show up.
I also hate Wichita, that town is a great place to get shot these days, lots of these  around there!


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 9, 2016)

Gallagher- Come out here and I'll show you people.


----------



## snowbear (Nov 9, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> Gallagher- Come out here and I'll show you people.



One San Diego people:


----------



## Advanced Photo (Nov 9, 2016)

FITBMX said:


> Advanced Photo said:
> 
> 
> > Try this then:
> ...


I always carry my firearms with me at all times but not in plain sight.


----------



## MSnowy (Nov 9, 2016)




----------



## EIngerson (Nov 9, 2016)

MSnowy said:


>



That owl is OUTSTANDING!!!!


----------



## MSnowy (Nov 9, 2016)

EIngerson said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Thanks


----------



## FITBMX (Nov 9, 2016)

snowbear said:


> One San Diego people:



Now I love that!!!


----------



## Causapscal (Nov 9, 2016)

Very interesting post. Many very good pictures ! Congratulations


----------



## EIngerson (Nov 9, 2016)

Causapscal said:


> Very interesting post. Many very good pictures ! Congratulations




Post one!


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 10, 2016)

Not sure if my favorite but up there. Pentax K1000. From my first roll shot out of it. Harsh conditions, not really sure what I was doing at the time but I remember the joy of seeing it for the  first time. There is something magical about film.


----------



## Causapscal (Nov 10, 2016)

Leloup, our lovely Schnauzer ! He havetwo sisters, the twins Jessie ans Coquette


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 10, 2016)




----------



## Causapscal (Nov 10, 2016)

Very expressive


----------



## EIngerson (Nov 10, 2016)

Brittnay close-up-1 by Eric Ingerson, on Flickr


----------



## Braineack (Nov 10, 2016)

It's a tie between all my kitties:




Pookie in Sunlight by The Braineack, on Flickr




Belle Profile by The Braineack, on Flickr




Hobbes Nap by The Braineack, on Flickr




DSC_5048 by The Braineack, on Flickr




Connie in Window Light by The Braineack, on Flickr




Louging Sonny by The Braineack, on Flickr


----------



## Granddad (Nov 10, 2016)

Crazy cat man?


----------



## Advanced Photo (Nov 10, 2016)

Causapscal said:


> Leloup, our lovely Schnauzer ! He havetwo sisters, the twins Jessie ans Coquette


Well at least they aren't too spoiled like some pets...lol nice plush blanket there.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 10, 2016)

Braineack said:


> It's a tie between all my kitties:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, Pookie is beautiful.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 10, 2016)

Causapscal said:


> Leloup, our lovely Schnauzer ! He havetwo sisters, the twins Jessie ans Coquette


Awe. My grandparents had one of those. It bit a lot of people. Super smart dogs. She liked strohs beer from the bottle too.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 10, 2016)

Gary A. said:


>


Fantastic image. Jehovah's witness right?


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 10, 2016)

EIngerson said:


> Brittnay close-up-1 by Eric Ingerson, on Flickr


She looks pissed. Nice image though


----------



## EIngerson (Nov 10, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> EIngerson said:
> 
> 
> > Brittnay close-up-1 by Eric Ingerson, on Flickr
> ...



LOL, We call that the "rocker snarl"


----------



## Braineack (Nov 10, 2016)

Granddad said:


> Crazy cat man?



well Belle and Hobbes passed within the year, so I only have the (4) now...


----------



## smoke665 (Nov 10, 2016)

@Braineack that stinks, sorry for your loss. For 16 years we had fur babies, when the youngest passed we really missed her, but the other two helped with the transition, then another was gone, and still there was one to fill the gap. Last month the last of the three passed and it's been hard getting used to none.


----------



## snowbear (Nov 10, 2016)

Braineack said:


> Granddad said:
> 
> 
> > Crazy cat man?
> ...



I have a Bell, if you want her.  Kidding.


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 10, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Yes, Jehovah Witness, Broadway Street in Los Angeles.  Nikon F2 w/Nikkor 180mm, Tri-X.


----------



## Causapscal (Nov 11, 2016)

What's new pussycat ?


----------



## CherylL (Nov 13, 2016)

Enjoying the sunshine on a cold day.




Sunshine bliss by Cheryl, on Flickr


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 13, 2016)




----------



## chuasam (Nov 14, 2016)

can't pick just ONE


----------



## aubes (Nov 14, 2016)

Very cool portrait. The face expression + the mood + the focus, everything here is cool 


EIngerson said:


> Saw this in another site. Thought it would be cool.
> 
> Here's mine.
> 
> ...


----------



## Didereaux (Nov 14, 2016)

My portrait of my best friend...


----------



## aubes (Nov 14, 2016)

Totally aggree, all are just perfect. Hard to choose one. 

Very nice serie !



chuasam said:


> can't pick just ONEView attachment 130290 View attachment 130291 View attachment 130292 View attachment 130293 View attachment 130294


----------



## Kenneth Walker (Nov 14, 2016)

Not something I've done much of....my son is an absolute pain when there's a camera about. I did manage to get a decent one of him during the summer though


----------



## EIngerson (Nov 14, 2016)

aubes said:


> Very cool portrait. The face expression + the mood + the focus, everything here is cool
> 
> 
> EIngerson said:
> ...




Thanks Aubes!


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 14, 2016)

Kenneth Walker said:


> Not something I've done much of....my son is an absolute pain when there's a camera about. I did manage to get a decent one of him during the summer though
> 
> View attachment 130312



He looks nothing like your avatar, heck, even his head is cocked at the same angle.... Lol


----------



## manny212 (Nov 15, 2016)

CaroD700-342-Edit-2 by manny herreria, on Flickr






Bruna by manny herreria, on Flickr





Aubree by manny herreria, on Flickr


----------



## nerwin (Nov 16, 2016)

My uncle Scott was checking my Fuji X100...boy I miss that camera. 




Scott by Nicholas Erwin, on Flickr


----------



## Dave442 (Nov 16, 2016)

...
Dulce on the Street Car by David Bunn, on Flickr


----------



## ngcheehan (Nov 18, 2016)

Here is mine


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Gary A. (Nov 18, 2016)




----------



## SteveGP (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## TrolleySwag (Nov 19, 2016)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## OGsPhotography (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## Kenneth Walker (Nov 20, 2016)




----------



## sniperjhs (Nov 20, 2016)

Baby Racoons waited for there Mom to return.  Stayed on the ledge outside my office all day.


----------

